# Quinn Bill List



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Just thought I would share this... from the MPA site.

There have been some recent developments regarding educational standards regarding the Quinn Bill. Eight more programs were approved by the Department of Higher Education at their meeting of February 10th. The complete list of schools and approved programs are as follows:

American International College BS Criminal Justice 
Bunker Hill Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Cape Cod Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Dean College AS Criminal Justice 
Endicott College BS Criminal Justice 
Mass Bay Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Massasoit Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Mt Wachusett Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Northeastern University BS/MS Criminal Justice 
Northern Essex Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Norwich University BA Criminal Justice 
Quincy College AS Criminal Justice 
Quinsigamond Community College AS Criminal Justice 
Salem State BS Criminal Justice 
Springfield Community College AS Criminal Justice 
UMASS Boston BA Criminal Justice 
UMASS Lowell BA/MA Criminal Justice 
Western New England College BS Criminal Justice 
Westfield State BA/MA Criminal Justice


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

now this is if you enroll AFTER 1/1/04 right?


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Another thing...is there a place where I can find a list of towns/cities that back the Quinn Bill? Or do I just have to kinda find out based on the department that I want to go into? Also, I've heard, that even tho some dept's don't have the Quinn Bill they often have incentive programs...any help :?: thanks again


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Add Curry College in Milton to the list. The Dept. of Higher ED just recently certified in June.

Posted Thu 05 Aug, 2004 04:25:

Bachelor's and Master's degrees.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Once again, the link to the website with the (allegedly) most up-to-date Quinn-approved schools:

http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/default.asp?id=elig_institutions

-Mike


----------

